# Graco ProX9 Magnum are they any good?



## kocur228

I bought a Magnum ProX9 Graco paint sprayer , are they any good ? Has any of you had any dealings with them in the past ?


----------



## Workaholic

It will be alright for some lighter use, personally i would of gone with at least the 390 because some materials might be to thick for that rig and you might have to weaken the product by thinning it. 

It is an occasional use sprayer that is geared more towards home owners and non full time painters. Make sure you take as good of care of it as you can so it will last you as long as it can.


----------



## NCPaint1

Workaholic said:


> It will be alright for some lighter use, personally i would of gone with at least the 390 because some materials might be to thick for that rig and you might have to weaken the product by thinning it.
> 
> It is an occasional use sprayer that is geared more towards home owners and non full time painters. Make sure you take as good of care of it as you can so it will last you as long as it can.


Sean, I have to disagree with you somewhat here. I sell the ASM line ( same as Graco, different label ) They are great pumps for most residential painters. I didnt like them at first when they came out. I thought that they were cheap and wouldnt last. I sold my first one 5 years ago and it's still going strong. They have very few parts, and are easy to fix, you can even repack on the job in about 10 minutes. They will spray most interior and exterior products. You will want to stay away from lacquer with this pump though. The suction tube ( part that goes in the paint ) can weaken from hot solvents like lacquer. 

The disadvantages

* No heavy material
* Lower output volume.....meaning you may be waiting on the pump to catch up to you
* No hot solvents
* No long hoses


----------



## Workaholic

NCPaint1 said:


> The suction tube ( part that goes in the paint ) can weaken from hot solvents like lacquer.
> 
> The disadvantages
> 
> * No heavy material
> * Lower output volume.....meaning you may be waiting on the pump to catch up to you
> * No hot solvents
> * No long hoses


All big negatives to me. 

What I really meant to express is that they are not meant for daily/weekly use. They are pretty light on the gpm's and if you wanted to use it for spraying ceilings/walls on a regular basis you will be really hearing the pump struggle. Alright for trim use I imagine where the pump is able to not cycle as fast and work as hard.

They have their uses but I still see them as being not the best rig for the money. Upping the budget by 2-3 hundred dollars will get you a better rig that will last long IMO.


----------



## brushmonkey

You must be starting a fleet , didn't you just get a 390 also? Its definitely for lightweight use. I think the Magnum line is primarily for HO,s I mostly see them in Hoe Depot.


kocur228 said:


> I bought a Magnum ProX9 Graco paint sprayer , are they any good ? Has any of you had any dealings with them in the past ?


----------



## Workaholic

brushmonkey said:


> You must be starting a fleet , didn't you just get a 390 also? Its definitely for lightweight use. I think the Magnum line is primarily for HO,s I mostly see them in Hoe Depot.


He does seem to be starting a fleet of light weight rigs. 290, 390 and now a Xr-9.


----------



## kocur228

No i got that prox 9 last year and it has been sitting in my basement , when i saw a good deal on that 390 i got it , I think I,m happy with the 390 but i think i'm gonna sell the prox 9 , just wondering how good it is , I think the guy at home depot talked me into it . Thats why I'm on here now so that I can learn something . I appreciate all the info you guys have shared . I got the proX 9 to paint my moms house for her I thought it would have done the job ,but now i have been thinking long term .


----------



## Monroe

The Pro X line is for the home owner/weekend warrior.

The 390 pump is the same as the rental 230 pump.

It is a good pump and you can make a living with it.

If you are spraying more than a thousand gallons a year, I'd give some serious consideration to a larger unit.

An example would be a used (value) Airlessco 540 from a Home Depot tool rental. It will run 300' of hose, a *27 tip and 300' of 10ga extension cord. It is easy to rebuild and puts out over half a gallon a minute through a 517 tip.

Monroe
Graco/Airlessco


----------



## NCPaint1

Monroe said:


> The Pro X line is for the home owner/weekend warrior.
> 
> The 390 pump is the same as the rental 230 pump.
> 
> It is a good pump and you can make a living with it.
> 
> If you are spraying more than a thousand gallons a year, I'd give some serious consideration to a larger unit.
> 
> An example would be a used (value) Airlessco 540 from a Home Depot tool rental. It will run 300' of hose, a *27 tip and 300' of 10ga extension cord. It is easy to rebuild and puts out over half a gallon a minute through a 517 tip.
> 
> Monroe
> Graco/Airlessco


+1 on the airlessco. By far my favorite pump series out there. Although its one of the tougher pumps to rebuild for a novice.


----------

